# Removing "Rebel T3i" decal on my canon camera



## mictography (Sep 28, 2011)

I know some people will think its stupid but for some reason it bothered me. It's just glued on and pops right off. I've seen someone ask about it on a site in the past so I thought I would post my mod, haha.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 28, 2011)

Pro's often put black tape over the logo if they don't want to advertise the camera they are using.


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 28, 2011)

But then, Pro cameras aren't just a decal, my 7D looks nicely etched onto the chassis.

you could always just put some black tape on your camera to make it look like a pro, but then that only really works on the 1D/s lines, anyone should be able to tell a 5D2 vs 7D vs 60D...


----------



## mictography (Sep 28, 2011)

Yea, it's just painted on I guess. I sanded the paint off and shot it with some spray paint.


----------



## Jedifarce (Sep 28, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Pro's often put black tape over the logo if they don't want to advertise the camera they are using.



If somebody can't tell the difference between a camera worth hundreds or thousands, why's it matter?


----------



## Gothmoth (Sep 28, 2011)

donÂ´t be ashamed... itÂ´s a nice camera. 



dr croubie said:


> Pro cameras aren't just a decal, my 7D



i would call your 7D a prosumer camera... not a pro camera.


----------



## Maui5150 (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds more like ego than anything else. Everyone starts somewhere and like my motorcycle racing days, sometimes the best riders are not on the best bikes. By that same degree, with how advanced and powerful technology has become, very few get the full potential out of their equipment. While I covet a better camera than my T2i, I still have a ton to learn. Maybe it is just me, but I would rather have better glass and a cheaper body, than a great body with junk glass. I think the "badge" on the T2i/T3i has more to do with the body material than anything else.


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Sep 28, 2011)

Why did it bother you?

Thanks,
dario.


----------



## UncleFester (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, man!! Is that the new T4i??






;D


----------



## UncleFester (Sep 28, 2011)

BTW, I couldn't tell you what the front of my cameras look like.


----------



## mictography (Sep 28, 2011)

I shouldn't say it bothered me. I actually seem to do it with a lot of my toys. Like when I bought my specialized bike the first thing I did was get it powder coated to get all the decals and crap off it. Maybe I do it because I don't want to be judged. Now someone like UncleFester might be on the other end of the spectrum like putting STi decals on a Subaru WRX or something.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 28, 2011)

Some pros may have contractual issues with brands, being seen shooting a Sony commercial with a Canon camera might bother Sony executives, so its best to black it out. Cameras shown in movies and TV may be blacked out if the manufacturer doesn't pay for the advertising. (usually, they do)


----------



## UncleFester (Sep 28, 2011)

mictography said:


> I shouldn't say it bothered me. I actually seem to do it with a lot of my toys. Like when I bought my specialized bike the first thing I did was get it powder coated to get all the decals and crap off it. Maybe I do it because I don't want to be judged. Now someone like UncleFester might be on the other end of the spectrum like putting STi decals on a Subaru WRX or something.



Now *That* sounds like something I might give a shot. However, my choices are limited to popping the logos off my Volvo and putting them on the GMC. *Or*, I could take the mirrors off the GMC and stick them on my Triumph. Hmmmmm.....

Btw. I've no problem being judged for what I have. I earned it fair and square. 

*edit for correct tense.


----------



## Jedifarce (Sep 29, 2011)

Maui5150 said:


> While I covet a better camera than my T2i, I still have a ton to learn. Maybe it is just me, but I would rather have better glass and a cheaper body, than a great body with junk glass.



It depends on how much one can afford to pay for the equipment. While glass does make a world of difference in image quailty, the term 'junk glass' doesn't necessarily equate with cheap. You can purchase 20-year-old Nikkor AI or AI-s primes that are inexpensive but hold their own against Canon L lens and the Canon's only real advantage may be the lower f/stop and you'll pay through the nose for those. I do all my photography with these Nikkor primes and video with a Canon L zoom lens. 

This is why I simply do not understand the whole childish Nikon vs Canon rivalry. If you can purchase a Nikon prime lens that is superior to a Canon one for the same price range and you're a Canon user, who cares. My good friend who's a professional photographer uses a Nikon D3s always helps me out whever I need technical advice on using my Canon and photography tips. 

In the future you may want to upgrade to a 7D or even a 5D. The lack of buttons and a dial on the back side of Rebel series makes navigating the cameras menu system a bit slow and clumsy. The transition from photography to video is as simple as pushing the live view button on the 7D or 5D while staying in manual, but with the Rebel you have to switch the dial from M to the video icon. Again, that's the disadvantage of a cheaper body. 

If you do a lot of video, you'd notice quite a difference going from a cropped sensor to a full frame one (5D). With a cropped sensor you may have to pull back to achieve the same area of coverage a full frame sensor is able to, however when you do that you may be giving up depth of field. With a full framed sensor, you have a bit more latitude in post editing, you're able to crop the video if need be, if you're already working with a cropped video then your options are limited.


----------



## Jedifarce (Sep 29, 2011)

mictography said:


> I shouldn't say it bothered me. I actually seem to do it with a lot of my toys. Like when I bought my specialized bike the first thing I did was get it powder coated to get all the decals and crap off it. Maybe I do it because I don't want to be judged.



Somehow I don't believe anybody will mistaken a Rebel for a 7D or 1D Mark IV.


----------



## luxmariaj (Oct 1, 2011)

its a nicecamera  www.luxmariaj.ro


----------



## pwp (Oct 1, 2011)

Tape, decals, perceived status (usually imagined)....what you'll be judged on is your output. 

However a valid reason to tape up is when you want to "dress-down" for those occasions you are shooting in high crime areas, low security areas or countries where invisibility is helpful for security or minimizing the attention that you attract to yourself. 

A 5DII without the grip, but looking like it's so clapped out it's held together with tape will be unseen by a street thief who might snitch it off your shoulder. Junk has little resale value. A great photo's value can be sky high.

Paul Wright


----------



## niccyboy (Oct 3, 2011)

I never thought of that Paul!

I recently did some aerial camera tests of modified Nikon equipment and they taped up the logo for some reason. I'm not sure why as we were in the middle of no where and it wasn't anything too exciting..... and it was terrible and didn't work well!

If Canon had GPS built into their 1ds then i would have pushed for that instead.


this thread reminds me of one of the main things that annoys me about digi rev TV.... how they shoot with a Canon with a Nikon strap... i don't really understand why they do it, and how the companies that (i assume) give them these bodies for the tests, allow it!


----------



## ayazasifphoto (Oct 3, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Some pros may have contractual issues with brands, being seen shooting a Sony commercial with a Canon camera might bother Sony executives, so its best to black it out. Cameras shown in movies and TV may be blacked out if the manufacturer doesn't pay for the advertising. (usually, they do)



It can take a lot of tape to cover Canon's white L lenses.


----------



## dr croubie (Oct 3, 2011)

ayazasifphoto said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Some pros may have contractual issues with brands, being seen shooting a Sony commercial with a Canon camera might bother Sony executives, so its best to black it out. Cameras shown in movies and TV may be blacked out if the manufacturer doesn't pay for the advertising. (usually, they do)
> ...


----------



## Leopard Lupus (Oct 3, 2011)

I can understand wanting to remove the logo, not just from a Rebel. Nice job! A great point was brought up by a couple people above me: Glass really does matter more. I shot with a T2i for a while and had L glass mounted. Moving up never hurts, as long as it doesn't hurt the wallet of course!


----------



## jscamera (Nov 8, 2013)

My canon t3i body decal fell off and now my camera books odd without it! Does anyone know were I can buy/order a new one?


----------



## Radiating (Nov 9, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Pro's often put black tape over the logo if they don't want to advertise the camera they are using.



Yep, black tape works better than damaging expensive gear.


----------

